# Our best centers ever



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

From Star Tribune,

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/918519.html

1. Rasho Nesterovic
2. Mark Blount
3. Dean Garrett
4. Randy Breuer
5. Ervin Johnson
6. Sean Rooks
7. Luc Longley
8. Marc Jackson
9. Felton Spencer
10. Cherokee Parks

if that's not depressing, I don't know what is.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

lol

Does the wolves have the worst collection of Centers in the history of the league?

The only team i could see having as poor Centers are the grizzlies. But at least they got bryant reeves, who was good until the injuries started.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> lol
> 
> Does the wolves have the worst collection of Centers in the history of the league?
> 
> The only team i could see having as poor Centers are the grizzlies. But at least they got bryant reeves, who was good until the injuries started.


Count the Raptors playing Robert Archibald two seasons ago!


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Mateo said:


> From Star Tribune,
> if that's not depressing, I don't know what is.


Tragic Johnson at No.5...nuff said. :-/


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount > Rasho.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

That's a rather motley crew...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's rather sad to be the team without any known true centers, but good enough to have Blount on it.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya right Rasho is better than Blount.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow that's pretty depressing.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

They didn't even have Kandiman in the top 10 lol, some #1 draft pick he is


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Mateo said:


> From Star Tribune,
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/511/story/918519.html
> 
> ...


lol dean garrett, god he was a stiff


----------

